# The Official 4/12 Storm Discussion Thread



## powderfreak (Apr 10, 2007)

*First off, my terms (and these are generally accepted) and associated possible snowfall are the following...
Light = 1-4"
Moderate = 4-8"
Significant = 8" or greater

*WED NIGHT-FRIDAY*
Short Version...Low pressure tracks along the SNE coast and ENE into the
Gulf of Maine providing a period of accumulating snows late Wednesday night
into Thursday afternoon.  Amounts in the Champlain valley look similar to
the last event, and amounts in the mountains are currently looking like
6-12" before the upslope machine gets turned on for Thursday night and
Friday...totaling a potential, lets call it 8-16" from Killington northward,
by Saturday starting bell.

Discussion...
The models are converging on a track that takes a primary low up towards
northern Illinois and Indiana.  However, with the upper level H5 low cutting
off in this region, the jet stream tightens as it is forced south of this
feature.  Once it gets past the upper level low, the jet stream winds
diverge which will cause surface air to rise into the void left by the upper
level divergence.  The net result is another surface low spawns somewhere in
the mid-Atlantic and likely tracks near the SNE coastline, ENE, into the
Gulf of ME.  We are again left in the cold sector to the north of the track
(actually, significant snow is possible as far south as I-90 in the
Berkshires and northern Catskills).  With liquid amounts ranging from over
1" as far north as Burlington and points NE on the NAM (snow graphic gives
VT a general 6-12" on this model, with a little more along the spine), to
around a half inch on the GFS, we should see some accumulating snow even in
the Champlain Valley.  The model output on both American models yields all
snow for the North Country and snow above 1,000ft down in the
Catskills/Berkshires/SVT.  The EURO, UKMET, and Canadian are all roughly in
accordance with this solution so confidence is growing for at least a
moderate event (widespread 4"+) with significant amounts (8"+) along the
Green Mountain Spine and eastward.  Looks similar in some regards to the
last system except the upslope snowfall in VT will only last one day instead
of four.  Needless to say, if it snows 4-8" between 3am-3pm Thursday in the
Greens and then upslope takes over late on Thursday, well into Friday, we
could see amounts of over a foot by Saturday morning at the resorts.

Certainly will not be like this last snowfall event, but another foot with
no real warm-up before it means the snowpack will continue to grow through
the end of the week.  I'll try to nail down other regions in the upcoming day but I think its safe to say the White Mtn resorts up through Sunday River and Sugarloaf will get into the 6-12 inch range.  I've been very encouraged by the past 4-6 model runs
on this one.

-Scott

ps:  Now, a quick summary of the past 6 days at the Mount Mansfield
stake...remember these are 24 hour measurements and the NWS does four, 6-hr
totals and adds them together.  I bet had this taken place at the BTV
airport, the number would probably be over 40" measuring that way and not
allowing for any April settling.

Wed...3.0"
Thur...10.0"
Fri...7.5"
Sat...1.0"
Sun...8.0" 
Mon...5.0"
Total...34.5"

Not bad. This morning it is lightly snowing in Burlington (flurries) but
looks like it could still be accumulating in the northern Greens.  That
train of snow showers is aimed right at Smugglers Notch and some of the
heavier showers have been tracking right over RT 108 in the Notch (road west
of the 'M' in Morrisville near the county line, for the out of staters).
http://tinyurl.com/2ccjfo


----------



## JD (Apr 10, 2007)

You make me so......VERY happy.  
A foot of snow for my next 3 days off.  
I feel like a kid on Christmass, except it light out 'till 7.
More.....pow....coming...
Must....keep......skiing.
ps....add another 5-6" for mansfield last night.


----------



## powderfreak (Apr 10, 2007)

JD said:


> You make me so......VERY happy.
> A foot of snow for my next 3 days off.
> I feel like a kid on Christmass, except it light out 'till 7.
> More.....pow....coming...
> ...



A few of my buddies hit the Rock Garden yesterday and said they might as well have been skiing a bowl out at Alta.  Deep, deep turns in the backcountry around Mansfield.


----------



## reefer (Apr 10, 2007)

You rock Scott! I'll be up at the Bush Friday, and maybe Saturday. May go meet some friends at K Saturday - that Sunshine Daydream and all............looks like I'll be all set no matter what!


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2007)

reefer said:


> You rock Scott! I'll be up at the Bush Friday, and maybe Saturday.



You have no understanding of exactly how jealous I am. Hit Rumble and Mall this time...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> You have no understanding of exactly how jealous I am. Hit Rumble and Mall this time...


 
Don't be jealous, get your butt up there! ;-)


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Don't be jealous, get your butt up there! ;-)



I'll be divorced by Monday.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2007)

scott any idea about sunday?  noaa is calling for some rain, would you agree with that?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'll be divorced by Monday.


 
May not have much cash, but you'll have more time for skiing. :lol:


----------



## reefer (Apr 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> You have no understanding of exactly how jealous I am. Hit Rumble and Mall this time...



The Mall and Rumble will be at the top of the list in the morning! I agree with Andy to get your butt up there. (But the wife must be kept happy - you seem to have a good thing going here). We'll probably be calling KingM up!
It's amazing how euphoric I still am about Friday at MRG. That video is the bomb! No one around here can beleive the snow and terrain at MRG, or the great work you did on the video!


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2007)

reefer said:


> The Mall and Rumble will be at the top of the list in the morning! I agree with Andy to get your butt up there. (But the wife must be kept happy - you seem to have a good thing going here). We'll probably be calling KingM up!
> It's amazing how euphoric I still am about Friday at MRG. That video is the bomb! No one around here can beleive the snow and terrain at MRG, or the great work you did on the video!



Nice! Rumble is an experience. Enjoy it!

Glad you enjoyed the vid. Did Chris ever see it? When is he going to log in here?


----------



## powderfreak (Apr 10, 2007)

2knees said:


> scott any idea about sunday?  noaa is calling for some rain, would you agree with that?



I wouldn't worry about it at this point.  Next system will be moving in but I think that one could start as snow/sleet sometime during Sunday but I wouldn't go changing any plans.


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2007)

powderfreak said:


> I wouldn't worry about it at this point.  Next system will be moving in but I think that one could start as snow/sleet sometime during Sunday but I wouldn't go changing any plans.



Thoughts on the Northern Berks, Jiminy specifically?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 10, 2007)

powderfreak said:


> I wouldn't worry about it at this point. Next system will be moving in but I think that one could start as snow/sleet sometime during Sunday but I wouldn't go changing any plans.


 

I see that NOAA is cutting back the amount of snow that would fall in interior Maine on thursday/friday to 1-5", do you agree with that?

Could Sugarloaf/Saddleback stay all snow from the second storm over the weekend?

Thanks


----------



## skiprob (Apr 10, 2007)

*Jiminy*

The website says they will be open Thu through Sun.  They expect between five and nine inches.

Last Saturday conditions were outstanding in the morning.  Good in the pm too.

Any forecast for Whiteface?  I've got passes.


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2007)

skiprob said:


> Last Saturday conditions were outstanding in the morning.  Good in the pm too.



Last Saturday as in 3 days ago? I was there on April 1 and there were nice bumps on the Foxes, right under the Q1 (on the ungroomed of Whitetail) and okay bumps on Cutter. Were those all still there on Saturday?


----------



## skiprob (Apr 10, 2007)

*Saturday April 7th*

Cutter never opened because it did not soften up enough.  The trail report did say it would be open.

The moguls on the foxes were also a little scratchy in between the bumps.  There was nice snow on the tops and right along the tree line.  They gotta trim the low haning branches.

We rode the berm and ungroomed on skiers left on Whitetail in the afternoon and it softened up some but not a lot.

There was enough new snow on the groomed portions that it was a lot of fun.  Also, it was sunnier in the morning.

All those spots you mentioned should soften up nicely after the snowfall and temps rise.


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2007)

skiprob said:


> Cutter never opened because it did not soften up enough.  The trail report did say it would be open.
> 
> The moguls on the foxes were also a little scratchy in between the bumps.  There was nice snow on the tops and right along the tree line.  They gotta trim the low haning branches.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I won't be clicking in until probably 1:30-ish on Friday so hopefully that means more sun, warmer temps and rad bumps on Friday afternoon!


----------



## ajl50 (Apr 10, 2007)

God...what a crazy season. I have to ask? Is the best april anybody can remember?
It's as good as the mid winter can hope to be. From mid. jan to now it has been amazing. 
I 'm so sad school is busy right now. Anybody want to bluebook my note so I can go skiing?
no? Damn. 
Nice weather report.


----------



## JD (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes. Best april here in the last 8 years.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 10, 2007)

Greg... get your priorities straight.  Ski first, family later!  Just kidding :wink: :lol:

Just tell the wife that it's just this ONE time... just this one last time for this season.  It may be rough for a day or two, but she'll get over it!

We really need to hook up and hit some bumps sometime!  I'll be in Colorado next year, so I don't think we'll have a chance then.  You can tell your wife that you have a very important meeting....... with me!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 10, 2007)

Yea tell her ya have to go out and do a bump and powder survey analysis for the AZ!!


----------



## powderfreak (Apr 10, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I see that NOAA is cutting back the amount of snow that would fall in interior Maine on thursday/friday to 1-5", do you agree with that?
> 
> Could Sugarloaf/Saddleback stay all snow from the second storm over the weekend?
> 
> Thanks



Ehhh not sure exactly what they're reasoning is, I'm sure its in the discussion but with the Gray NWS office you never know.  They've got Watches out for their NH mountain zones for 6-10" and my personal feeling is those amounts should extend up towards Sugarloaf...I think I mentioned that in the first post and my thoughts are unchanged.  GYX NWS office there agrees with the brief numbers I threw out for NH but they stopped at the NH/ME line for some reason.  I think the Winter Storm Watches should got another couple counties up into ME.

-Scott


----------



## powderfreak (Apr 10, 2007)

New NOAA HPC snow probabilities coming out.  Here's the likely hood of 4" or more for day 2.  I'm waiting for day 3 to come out.







This is a good site for those of you who like this stuff...
http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/wwd/winter_wx.shtml


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 10, 2007)

powderfreak said:


> Ehhh not sure exactly what they're reasoning is, I'm sure its in the discussion but with the Gray NWS office you never know. They've got Watches out for their NH mountain zones for 6-10" and my personal feeling is those amounts should extend up towards Sugarloaf...I think I mentioned that in the first post and my thoughts are unchanged. GYX NWS office there agrees with the brief numbers I threw out for NH but they stopped at the NH/ME line for some reason. I think the Winter Storm Watches should got another couple counties up into ME.
> 
> -Scott


 
Any thoughts for the second storm? the NWS forecast for 1-2" of rain has me scared to postpone my ski trip and spend some mid week days at Sugarloaf next week.


----------



## nelsapbm (Apr 10, 2007)

Winter Storm Watch just went into effect for my neck of the woods (NW VT).
From Burlington NWS - 
"Light snow will develop across most of vermont and northern new york 
between 2 am and 6 am Thursday morning. The snow will become heavy at 
times during the day on Thursday. The snow may mix with or change to a 
period of rain or sleet at times. There is a potential for 6 or more 
inches of snowfall across the region on thursday."


----------



## powderfreak (Apr 10, 2007)

nelsapbm said:


> Winter Storm Watch just went into effect for my neck of the woods (NW VT).
> From Burlington NWS -
> "Light snow will develop across most of vermont and northern new york
> between 2 am and 6 am Thursday morning. The snow will become heavy at
> ...



Only mixing with rain or sleet would be lowest possible elevations...ie Burlington/Greater CPV area up this way, but still looks like a heavy wet snowfall in Burlington.


----------



## powderfreak (Apr 11, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Any thoughts for the second storm? the NWS forecast for 1-2" of rain has me scared to postpone my ski trip and spend some mid week days at Sugarloaf next week.



Could go either way...I think its late Sunday and Monday personally.  But if you want to see another solution, a white one, today's 18z GFS had this on the agenda for April 16th.  That's an April Blizzard for Monday.  The 00z NAM is also trending towards a more coastal solution.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2007)

JD said:


> Yes. Best april here in the last 8 years.



better than 01?  I lived in Stowe that winter and remember the stake being over 130" at that time and doing front flips out of the second story of my house into snow on April fools following four feet in two days.

I imagine its close to that, but hard to say better.   This April has been INCREDIBLE so far

dare I venture to say that we've got the best skiing in the country right now?


----------



## JD (Apr 11, 2007)

Not as far as snow pack.  Actually hit 144 that year I think, but as far as powder goes, I haven't seen so much dry light snow, that stuck around so long, in April.  Ussually this time of year the snow turns manky by 11 o clock the day of the storm.  This was truely like a mid winter event.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for the updated powderfreak. You rule!
April 2001 was probably better( not that this April is anything to sneeze at by all means), it didn't stop snowing for three weeks.  I remember going to Jay, that was the year they scored 571"inches for the season, and the snow was piled higher than the Jay Peak General Store in their parking lot.  That was the most snow I have ever seen on the east coast.
Manky, nice i like it i'll have to use that in my repitoire.

Lets hope sunday-monday stays white and not wet.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 11, 2007)

oh yhea, powder freak 
where's your blog  I tried looking for it?


----------



## win (Apr 11, 2007)

I have mentioned in the past that we use a private weather forecast to help us each day in snow plan.  We get forecasts of temperatures and winds at various elevations, and it also includes a several day forecast of snow.  It has been conservative all year with respect to snowfall.  Today our forecast is for 9-16" by Friday pm and another significant snowfall on Monday. Roger Hill is saying that the Monday Nor'Easter could affect the entire East Coast and make things pretty miserable everywhere.  Everywhere that is but the Mountains.  As all know who have been out there, this may be the best April skiing and riding ever and it looks like we have at least another great ten days ahead of us.  For those who are on vacation next week plan on some terrific skiing and riding.  Lincoln Peak could still be 100% open through next week and maybe longer if these storms materialize.
The Rock will be great, but so will everything else.  Please do not ski either Twist or The Mall, though.


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2007)

win said:


> Please do not ski either Twist or The Mall, though.


Those runs stink anyway...


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 11, 2007)

Warren and I are planning on leaving tomorrow night and staying around sugarloaf through sunday-monday depending on the weather.


----------



## reefer (Apr 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice! Rumble is an experience. Enjoy it!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the vid. Did Chris ever see it? When is he going to log in here?



Chris saw the video and so did (50) of his co-workers! I'm working on him to log in. He's a very busy person, he runs a company golf league down here, so it's a lot of planning and sceduling right now. He just lets me make the contacts and arangements whenever we ski.


----------



## 180 (Apr 11, 2007)

Is Killington far enough north tomorrw?


----------



## JimG. (Apr 11, 2007)

180 said:


> Is Killington far enough north tomorrw?



I was about to call you...you might consider going the extra hour north to Sugarbush. Looks like it's going to be a little warmer than first thought.

If I were totally insane, I'd get in my car and drive the 6 hours back up to Wildcat...all snow there.


Thanks for trying to fish me for the trip tomorrow...even though you already knew I just can't do it or I'll get fired. You have no idea how many times I've almost called you back.


----------



## 180 (Apr 11, 2007)

I guess I should call you.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 11, 2007)

I have had the snow touch this season.

Dumb luck.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 11, 2007)

The latest forecasts for Sugarloaf say 8-12" by 8am on friday and the next storm behind it on sunday/monday is now forecast to stay all snow.

I am trying to decide weather to leave tomorrow afternoon and ski both storms, or wait until friday afternoon with better driving conditions and stay until early next week and have powder to myself.

We are going to be staying either in Rangeley or Stratton/Eustis.


----------



## Brn4353 (Apr 11, 2007)

hummm....so I guess I should book a room for the River this w/e vs. staying here at Kmart?  When is the second storm supposed to hit?


----------



## Brn4353 (Apr 11, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> The latest forecasts for Sugarloaf say 8-12" by 8am on friday and the next storm behind it on sunday/monday is now forecast to stay all snow.
> 
> I am trying to decide weather to leave tomorrow afternoon and ski both storms, or wait until friday afternoon with better driving conditions and stay until early next week and have powder to myself.
> 
> We are going to be staying either in Rangeley or Stratton/Eustis.



We stayed at the Mt. View motel http://www.mountainviewmotelmaine.com/index.htm in Stratton last time we were up at the Loaf. Great rates, nice people and the room had a kitchenette.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 11, 2007)

We got the same type of room but in Rangeley, to be close to Saddleback which I hope will have plenty of powder.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 11, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> We got the same type of room but in Rangeley, to be close to Saddleback which I hope will have plenty of powder.



your definately on to something!


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 11, 2007)

I imagine that Saddleback will be fairly deserted, ie normal, as Sugarloaf sucks up alot of the skier traffic with Regaee. We might even head over to Sunday River on saturday before hitting the free day on sunday.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 11, 2007)

noaa is really backing off thursdays snow forecast and have rain likely for sunday.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> noaa is really backing off thursdays snow forecast and have rain likely for sunday.


Sundays forecast sucks...Hoping they are wrong.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 11, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Sundays forecast sucks...Hoping they are wrong.



tell me about it.  the discussion said more likely for the afternoon with only a chance in the morning so for once, i'm gonna get an early start.  and bring my rain gear.  skiing in rain is ok unless its pouring buckets.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 12, 2007)

Dumping here @ the Bush


----------



## andyzee (Apr 12, 2007)

See it's coming down hard in Killington: http://www.killington.com/K1WebCam.html


----------



## andyzee (Apr 12, 2007)

From the Killington Web Cam at 8:05am  :


----------



## nelsapbm (Apr 12, 2007)

Coming down pretty good up this way too.


----------



## Euler (Apr 12, 2007)

Dumping in the Mt Snow Valley.  Snow started at about 5:30 AM and has acumulated about 4 inches so far.  Mt Snow will be open this weekend with awesome conditions!!!


----------



## reefer (Apr 12, 2007)

Euler said:


> Dumping in the Mt Snow Valley.  Snow started at about 5:30 AM and has acumulated about 4 inches so far.  Mt Snow will be open this weekend with awesome conditions!!!



I will not be there but Mt. Snow should be unbeleivable Saturday! I'm looking at the radar in disbeleif!


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2007)

Heavy sleet in NW CT this morning. Anyone know what's happening at Jiminy, or in the albany area? Accuweather radar shows snow, Intellicast shows rain.


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 12, 2007)

Reservation lady at the Bush, as she is running my card: "Oh by the way it is DUMPING here right now. I mean REALLY dumping."

Wasn't like she was trying to sell me. I was already sold.


----------



## billski (Apr 12, 2007)

*i89*

i89 brookfield is looking pretty sweet!


----------



## tcharron (Apr 12, 2007)

Dunno, weather maps look like it may have gone to rain on Mt Snow.


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2007)

tcharron said:


> Dunno, weather maps look like it may have gone to rain on Mt Snow.



Don't be so sure. What radar are you looking at? I found Intellicast to be awful with the rain/snow line this year. Normally they are pretty good. Surprisingly enough I think Accuweather's rain/snow line is more accurate this year:
*
Intellicast Albany Radar:*





*Accuweather Albany Radar:*


----------



## 2knees (Apr 12, 2007)

who knows but i find it almost impossible to believe its snowing in southeastern mass as the accuweather radar would suggest.


----------



## trusty (Apr 12, 2007)

reefer said:


> I will not be there but Mt. Snow should be unbeleivable Saturday! I'm looking at the radar in disbeleif!



Have never been to mt. snow - what are the crowds like & will it be a total zoo this weekend? (sunday)


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2007)

trusty said:


> Have never been to mt. snow - what are the crowds like & will it be a total zoo this weekend? (sunday)



Probably not this weekend. Most skiers have started thinking about other things...


----------



## tcharron (Apr 12, 2007)

Interesting.

Yes, I looked at Intellicast, as well as the Weather channel.  As far as Accuweather, that map doesn't reflect what's going on at all from every elses point of view.  Is that map just showing base reflectivity, exaggerating the temperature or something?


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 12, 2007)

trusty said:


> Have never been to mt. snow - what are the crowds like & will it be a total zoo this weekend? (sunday)




 I agree with Greg- Probably not at all. I was there last weekend and the conditions were great. There were never more than just a few people in the line ahead of me. Singles could ski right up the left all day both days. I got so many runs in it was unbelievable. It was one of the best weekends of the year! Could be even better this weekend if it doesn't turn over to r**n.


----------



## billski (Apr 12, 2007)

*temps*

the temps (mostly valley) are on the hairy edge.  Only higher elevations will save them.
I think the radar composites only reflect what's going on at lower altitudes.


----------



## Euler (Apr 12, 2007)

mlctvt said:


> I agree with Greg- Probably not at all. I was there last weekend and the conditions were great. There were never more than just a few people in the line ahead of me. Singles could ski right up the left all day both days. I got so many runs in it was unbelievable. It was one of the best weekends of the year! Could be even better this weekend if it doesn't turn over to r**n.



This weekend is also "bring a friend" days for passholders at Mt. Snow.  If you hook up with a passholder to buy your ticket you can ski all day for $29.  It sounds like they will only be spinning two lifts, but those lifts will give access to the entire main face and the north face, and I'm guessing there'll be tons of trails open and very few people skiing.:-D

I'm in Jacksonville at 1500 feet about 15 miles from Mt Snow. After accumulating 3 or so inches of snow the precip transitioned to sleet for awhile, and right now at 11:30 there is nothing at all falling from the sky.  Predicitions from NWS are for more snow at elevations above 1500 feet for the rest of the day with some rain at lower elevations.  All of Mt. snow is well above 1500 feet.


----------



## billski (Apr 12, 2007)

*who'da thunk?*



Greg said:


> Probably not this weekend. Most skiers have started thinking about other things...



Most skiers (i.e., me) have been bamboozled into other activities.  Sadly, it's payback time for all they days away I spent from my grown-up responsbilities.  who'da thunk we've get a handsome April dump in NE.


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2007)

billski said:


> Most skiers (i.e., me) have been bamboozled into other activities.  Sadly, it's payback time for all they days away I spent from my grown-up responsbilities.  who'da thunk we've get a handsome April dump in NE.



I hear ya. I definitely would have saved all those days from December and early January if I knew this was gonna happen. Hindsight is 20:20, but I still might be a bit more conservative with vacation days early season next year...


----------



## tommy5402 (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyone with an update on Belleayre today would be great. Would like to hit there sat if its ok...


----------



## KingM (Apr 12, 2007)

It's all snow here in the MRV, although it's a pretty wet snow at this point. I'm betting things are looking fantastic at higher elevations.


----------



## billski (Apr 12, 2007)

*thinking*



Greg said:


> I hear ya. I definitely would have saved all those days from December and early January if I knew this was gonna happen. Hindsight is 20:20, but I still might be a bit more conservative with vacation days early season next year...



If I can still find some lifts turning on Tues-Wed, I might have to detour the work commute to the higher-els for a little "research project"

Which reminds me of a story (one of many.)  
One of my ski mates "forgot" to tell his wife he was going skiing instead of work and abscounded parental duties that might otherwise befall him.  When she reached him on his cell we were in the car coming back. He refused to tell her where he was, other than "travelling."  She called back twice and he just let the phone go to vmail.  I think he paid for it later. 

It's all in the definition.  Like the term "research project."

Makes me glad I took up skiing before I got married.  That way it was a package deal - you know me, you know my addictions.  Word to the wise for all singles.  Make sure you have a skiing clause in your pre-nup


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 12, 2007)

billski said:


> If I can still find some lifts turning on Tues-Wed, I might have to detour the work commute to the higher-els for a little "research project"
> 
> Which reminds me of a story (one of many.)
> One of my ski mates "forgot" to tell his wife he was going skiing instead of work and abscounded parental duties that might otherwise befall him.  When she reached him on his cell we were in the car coming back. He refused to tell her where he was, other than "travelling."  She called back twice and he just let the phone go to vmail.  I think he paid for it later.
> ...




Wow I guess I'm really lucky. My wife IS my skiing buddy! Our very first date was night skiing at the old Mount Tom in Mass back in 1985. The best part is we are at almost exactly even when it comes to skiing ability. When she showed up at the door for our first date with 190cm Dynamic VRs and she's only 5'6" tall I knew it'd be good. 

Sorry to hijack this post. Anyone know if it's still snowing in Southern Vermont?


----------



## tcharron (Apr 12, 2007)

mlctvt said:


> Wow I guess I'm really lucky. My wife IS my skiing buddy! Our very first date was night skiing at the old Mount Tom in Mass back in 1985. The best part is we are at almost exactly even when it comes to skiing ability. When she showed up at the door for our first date with 190cm Dynamic VRs and she's only 5'6" tall I knew it'd be good.
> 
> Sorry to hijack this post. Anyone know if it's still snowing in Southern Vermont?



Current weather maps show that it went to a little rain for an hour or two, but recently changed back over to snow.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 12, 2007)

A little sleet fell at the Bush, but not much. 8+" of snow already accumulated, and more to come!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 12, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> A little sleet fell at the Bush, but not much. 8+" of snow already accumulated, and more to come!


Yipeeeeeee!


----------



## skiprob (Apr 12, 2007)

*WHITEFACE? and some other questions.*

It has pretty much rained in Albany all morning after an inch of slush.  It turned to all snow about two hours ago.

Does anyone know what's happening at WF?

I still have some passes that expire at the end of this season and, "Honey, it would be shame to waste them!  Why, it would be like throwing money away!"

"If I take the boys with me, you would have a day with just you and Emily.  I bet she will want to play at the neighbors."

Say, we don't have anything planned for next weekend either.  Sugarbush has late season rates in effect.  Hmmmm?  I need an excuse.

What state has school vacation week next week?


----------



## hammer (Apr 12, 2007)

skiprob said:


> It has pretty much rained in Albany all morning after an inch of slush.  It turned to all snow about two hours ago.
> 
> Does anyone know what's happening at WF?
> 
> ...


Massachusetts is off next week, although I don't think you will have to worry about too many vacation skiers...I think that Feb. vacation week is the big one.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 12, 2007)

Killington reporting 11" at 4 and still dumping!


----------



## clenois (Apr 12, 2007)

Mount Snow got about 4 inches this morning, then it turned briefly to a wintery mix after 9:30am before stopping altogether. Snow started falling again in the afternoon and we've probably got another two inches or so. Our snow reporter shot some video of it and it's on our snowblog page at www.mountsnow.com/snowblog.html.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 12, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Killington reporting 11" at 4 and still dumping!



Guess I will have to wait until next weekend to head up. It should be still good (corn) by then. Can't believe I couldn't get up north yet.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 12, 2007)

kingslug said:


> Guess I will have to wait until next weekend to head up. It should be still good (corn) by then. Can't believe I couldn't get up north yet.


 
Hey, no need to fear, talk of an even bigger storm Sunday into Monday:lol:


----------



## win (Apr 12, 2007)

At least 10-12" up top by the end of the day by my measurement.  It was just around 31 at the base but in the low 20's up top so the snow was it a bon the heavy side but still creamy, and it is setting up great for the weekend.:grin:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 12, 2007)

There is 6" of snow here in Rangeley and it's snowing hard right now and it's 29F.

The drive up was harsh with heavy rain until the I-290/I-495 merge when it became a mix of rain/sleet.

Snow appeared on the ground about Kennebunkport and it became all snow when we reached Auburn.

The part from Farmington to Rangeley was awful with whiteout conditions and deep snow in spots.

In all it took us 6 hours to make it up here.

Friday looks to be a nice powder day.


----------



## salsgang (Apr 13, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Friday looks to be a nice powder day.



Cool loafer89 - looking forward to hearing how it is. We will be up in that neck of the woods Saturday...


----------



## Brn4353 (Apr 13, 2007)

River is saying 12-16 new!!  Only thing that stinks is that work thing, be there sat/sun!  Let it snow!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2007)

Killington reporting 18!


----------



## kingdom-tele (Apr 13, 2007)

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!

6 at the house yesterday under 1000', another 1 -2 of fluff overnight and still snowing

jay says 16 and still going, it has become considerably lighter since the sun went down last night

I can't focus, I have goose bumps thinking about how good this weekend will be


Open invite to anyone - sat morning top of jay pass, I am solo right now and would love to see somebody's face


----------



## JD (Apr 13, 2007)

Turned pretty gloppy by 9 at Stowe.


----------

